# Propranolol



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

First, newly diagnosed with Graves. I have been on this med for three weeks. I missed a dose today and the hyper symptoms came back 10 fold. They have calmed down now after I took it, took about an hour.

Is this normal?
________
easy vape


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> First, newly diagnosed with Graves. I have been on this med for three weeks. I missed a dose today and the hyper symptoms came back 10 fold. They have calmed down now after I took it, took about an hour.
> 
> Is this normal?


It would be if you missed a dose because the 1/2 life is very short. Only a couple of hours. That is why "some" take their antithyroid med 2 or even 3 times a day in a split dose.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the generic for Inderal, a beta blocker. Would missing a dose with this cause hyper symptoms to come back so hard?
________
easy vape vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> This is the generic for Inderal, a beta blocker. Would missing a dose with this cause hyper symptoms to come back so hard?


Hah! Thought you were talking about antithryoid med.

Propranolol from Inderal tablets is rapidly and completely absorbed from the gastrointestinal tract and undergoes extensive presystemic (or first-pass) elimination due to its high hepatic clearance. Inter-individual variations in circulating drug concentrations due to this first-pass effect have been documented and differ according to a number of factors including genetic make-up. Peak plasma concentrations of propranolol are attained 60 to 90 minutes after administration of Inderal tablets. The plasma half-life is 2 to 3 hours whereas the duration of pharmacological effect is longer.

So..............they don't say how much longer the pharmacological effect is but I should imagine that missing a dose could mess things up.

For futher reading....

http://www.mentalhealth.com/drug/p30-i02.html#Head_1


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi. I'm taking Lopressor to help calm my symptoms(recently diagnosed with Graves) and yes it does seem to wear off quickly. By the time I wake up in the morning after 8 hours sleep, my heart is already pounding. So you are not alone. Taking it 3 times a day sometimes helps better than twice a day.


----------

